# What species of Acanthops is this?



## Colorcham427 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is a sub adult female. And I have a picture of what it looks like once it molts to an adult. But from the guy I got this from, the name he gave me doesn't exist lol... Any ideas?

This is the mossy acanthops ino lol! Can't wait til I get my male(s)!!! woo hoo!  





,



,



,



,



.

Sorry for the crudy pix/quality but this is honestly the best I can do for you guys.

These last two pix is what it looks like as an adult female. This is not my photography that's for sure! LOL Looks like Precarious or some other pro! lol  




,



.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Nov 20, 2011)

More pix! lol




,



,



,



,



,



.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Nov 20, 2011)

This female is magnificent to look at! The greens come and go by changing angels, it is so sweeeet It is as if it has some sort of Met. feature to it. The greens are so shiny. Wish me luck, I hope I can get some in culture for us all!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Nov 20, 2011)

Every image I find is labeled as an unknown species from Guyana. Looks crazy awesome.


----------



## lunarstorm (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice! I dig their textured leafy camouflage, seems like it'd be quite effective at blending in. Makes me wonder if this species might be especially tricky to locate in the wild.


----------



## azn567 (Nov 20, 2011)

I want some nymphs in the future.


----------



## kitkat39 (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks awesome


----------



## massaman (Nov 20, 2011)

wish crisp had some of these!


----------



## Idolofreak (Nov 20, 2011)

Definitely on my wish list! :tt1:


----------



## jcal (Nov 21, 2011)

Very cool. That female is amazing. There is no way i could find those in the wild. Hope you have success breeding. If you have a list put me on it!


----------



## Termite48 (Nov 21, 2011)

Brian: Are you sure that it is not just covered in moss or lichen from staying in a forest? It could be a A. parafalcataria and doesn't know it. It really would be nice to get some of these in production. I hope you do Brian. Most of us that have seen the pics are envious. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4420874052/

Rich


----------



## gripen (Nov 21, 2011)

my guess would be moss mimic acanthops sp.


----------



## crucis (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow. amazing testimony to the variety that's out there. Maybe we'd just be presumptuous humans if we assumed this species/sub has been recorded before. Who knows, it could be something new


----------



## jrh3 (Nov 21, 2011)

its not new just rare.


----------



## Precarious (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't know but I'll take some.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Nov 21, 2011)

Someone on the UK board claims the genus is pseudoacanthops.


----------



## gripen (Nov 21, 2011)

it is pseudoacanthops, for sure.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Nov 21, 2011)

That is what I was told, however, is this a real scientific name? I cannot find pseudoacanthops on any mantis species, sub-species, genus, etc. list...

Anyways I should have more soon. She is a picky eater, that's for dang sure! LOL

And Rick, no she is unreal looking up close in person my friend. Nothing like that parafalcata. The bumps are extremely abundant, and the amount of extra leafy lobes is crazzzzy lol. I cannot wait until she molts man!!!! Wish me luck that my basement's electric heater doesn't give out!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Nov 21, 2011)

Maybe it is. I was able to find one short list of Pseudoacanthops species:



_Pseudacanthops angulata_
(LICHTENSTEIN, 1802)


_Pseudacanthops caelebs_
(SAUSSURE, 1869)


_Pseudacanthops lobipes _
LA GRECA &amp; LOMBARDO, 1997


_Pseudacanthops_
_ spinulosa _
(SAUSSURE, 1870)
source from above is
http://mantids.de/resources/Tribe+Acanthopini.htmhttp://mantids.de/re...Acanthopini.htm
http://mantids.de/resources/Tribe+Acanthopini.htmHere's one of two species I was able to find a photo of. I thought the abdomen frilly bits looked similar at least.


----------



## Precarious (Nov 21, 2011)

meaganelise9 said:


> Maybe it is. I was able to find one short list of Pseudoacanthops species:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job, Meagan!


----------



## Precarious (Nov 21, 2011)

By the way, whatever you do don't search "Pseudacanthops" at Google images. :mellow:


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh nuts! :lol:


----------



## rs4guy (Nov 21, 2011)

If you have a list going I most definitely want in. That is one amazing looking mantid! Such intricacy in it's design.

EDIT: What's the care like?


----------



## meaganelise9 (Nov 21, 2011)

Precarious said:


> By the way, whatever you do don't search "Pseudacanthops" at Google images. :mellow:


Ohhh I know.. It's bad. Very bad. Damn you, Google!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah, so far as I know, this is Pseudacanthops sp. "Ecuadorian mantis ". Note that "Pseudoacanthops" is invalid, a misspelling by association. And now I have to go and count my as yet unhatched chickens!


----------



## bobericc (Nov 22, 2011)

amazing mantis


----------



## jcal (Nov 22, 2011)

The picture with the moss is awesome. My new background. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zelthan (Dec 17, 2011)

I really like this one have you find the name yet?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 17, 2011)

This is a mantid worthy of a jungle vivarium for sure. You could have a prize for houseguests who actually succeed in finding it!


----------



## giesle (Dec 18, 2011)

Awesome looking mantis. I want one.


----------



## Vulcain (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi !

My friend and me got a male, who has the same forms and the same colours, in French Guyana







Regards


----------



## lunarstorm (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice Vulcain! That's a really neat lookin' mantis.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 20, 2011)

Vulcain said:


> Hi !
> 
> My friend and me got a male, who has the same forms and the same colours, in French Guyana
> 
> Regards


We need these in culture.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Dec 30, 2011)

I am waiting on my other nymphs.   

I found this: 

Acanthops soukana
​
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/10/living-relics/?pid=2218

But my amazon source says it is not acanthops and it is infact 
​Pseudoacanthops....


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow so cool where you get that from @@"


----------



## kr1cket (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful... I love them...


----------



## Colorcham427 (Dec 31, 2011)

they are dope right?!  

my lil gal came from peru.


----------



## kr1cket (Dec 31, 2011)

Brian Aschenbach said:


> they are dope right?!
> 
> my lil gal came from peru.


They are beyond awesome. I would love to have some of them.


----------



## MantisNation (Jan 2, 2012)

Brian these things are awesome man!! You better get these little guys in culture  lol. How many do you have at the moment?


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, do keep us updated if there is breeding going on.


----------



## gripen (Jan 2, 2012)

i think he only has one


----------



## sinensispsyched (Jan 2, 2012)

Whoa, that is one funked out mantis!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 3, 2012)

gripen said:


> i think he only has one


sad!


----------

